# New to egg donation - can you help



## sara_wake (Dec 11, 2006)

Dear All

Very new to the idea of all of this, but as I'm a poor responder (most recently got only one follicle and prior to that 3 follicles but only one egg) am giving this serious consideration.

I keep hearing anecodotally about it but would like to know more as I can see that there are clinics in Ukraine, Moscow, Barcelona and Poland.

Any information gratefully received as now that I've joined the site I realise that I'm not as near to giving up because there are other options, which don't cost an arm and a leg.

Thanks

Sara


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Sara,

We've recently given a whole heap of advice re Moscow (and comparing it with other European clinics) in the main Altra Vita thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93893.15

and for another newbie in the general thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96759.0

You can also read the clinic reviews to healp you make an informed decision.

Also, this article in Infertile World gives some advice on the how and why and will hopefully answer your questions (this is shameless self promotion as we are the authors!)

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=471&Itemid=34

Hope this is helpful but feel free to ask as many questions as you like.

A&E


----------

